# [risolto]download di gentoo-sources e driver wired eeepc 900

## luna80

avrei la necessità di scaricare "a mano" (in pratica non tramite ebuild) il sorgente di gentoo-sources (2.6.25-r7). dove lo posso trovare?

se vi domandate il perchè ve lo spiego almeno vediamo anche se vedete un'altra soluzione.

in pratica vorrei installare gentoo su un eeepc (900) ma nel kernel del livecd non son presenti i driver delle schede di rete (sia wired che wireless). ho provato a fare l'installatione senza connessione tramite livecd ma non riesco a finirla, continua a darmi errori.

quel che volevo fare io ora era di scaricare da un altro pc il kernel, in seguito copiarlo sull'eeepc, compilarlo e sperare di ritrovare i miei driver, altrimenti volevo provare a copiare nei moduli il mio modulo per la scheda di rete che ho trovato in internet. a questo punto potrei continuare la mia installazione.

voi che ne pensate? qualche consiglio?

thanks in advance

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora per sapere dove scaricarlo lancia un

```
# emerge -fp gentoo-sources
```

ti risultera' una fila di url dove puoi scaricarlo, se hai una gentoo box a parte lanci

```
# emerge -f =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-xxx
```

e poi lo vai a prendere in /usr/portage/distfiles

Per una guida come installare gentoo su eeepc vedi qui http://gentoo-wiki.com/Asus_Eee_PC_701

----------

## luna80

eila ciao marco   :Very Happy:   tutto ok?

grazie mille per la tua risposta!

ma come ti sembra la soluzione a cui ho pensato? ci sarebbe di meglio?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il driver della wired nella guida sugegriscono di utilizzare questo ebuild https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=203116 e per la wireless segui questa guida http://gentoo-wiki.com/Atheros_5xxx (sempre come dicono nella guida). Io proverei cosi.

----------

## luna80

grazie infinite, stasera provo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Altra soluzione e' quella di scaricarsi il kernel da http://eeepc.asus.com/global/download.htm che dovrebbe contenere tutte le patch sia per la wireless che per la wired e anche per acpi_asus. Ti scarichera' un deb ma puoi utilizzare app-arch/deb2targz per tramutarlo in targz 

```
$ deb2targz linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc_5_all.deb

deb2targz: converting 'linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc_5_all.deb' ...

deb2targz: skipping section 'debian-binary'

deb2targz: skipping section 'control.tar.gz'

deb2targz: wrote 'linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc_5_all.tar.gz'

$ tar xzvf linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc_5_all.tar.gz

./

./usr/

./usr/src/

./usr/src/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc.tar.bz2

./usr/share/

./usr/share/doc/

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/debian.README.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/README.grub.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/README.tecra.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/README.modules.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/Rationale.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/copyright

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/Buildinfo

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/README.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/changelog.Debian.gz

./usr/share/doc/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc/sample.module.control.gz

$ tar xjvf usr/src/linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc.tar.bz2 
```

Su quest'ultima procedura non sono sicuro pero' dovrebbe essere il kernel ufficiale che ti danno quando comper eeepc. Lascio ai possessori di questo aggeggio l'ultima parola.

----------

## luna80

è quello che avevo pensato di fare pure io (mi sembrava la cosa migliore visto che usavo esattamente il suo kernel) ma mi son fermata subito quando avevo visto che era un deb.

il problema è...senza rete come installo deb2targz, dovrei anche in questo caso scaricarmi da un altro computer il pacchetto giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> il problema è...senza rete come installo deb2targz, dovrei anche in questo caso scaricarmi da un altro computer il pacchetto giusto?

 

Beh se hai un'altra gentoo funzionante la procedura la fai direttamente sul li e ti porti sull'eeepc solo linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc.tar.bz2

Se no devi scaricare deb2targz e copiarlo/installarlo sull'eeepc

----------

## luna80

si, hai ragione mi preparo tutto sull'alltra gentoo e poi copio sull'eeepc. 

ieri son diventata matta a cercare una soluzione, speravo di trovarla da sola...

grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> eila ciao marco    tutto ok?
> 
> grazie mille per la tua risposta!
> 
> ma come ti sembra la soluzione a cui ho pensato? ci sarebbe di meglio?

 

nooooo! Hai svelato l'identità segreta del nostro ex-moderatore!  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, l'unica alternativa che mi viene in mente è usare una scheda di rete usb supportata dal kernel del livecd... ma è piu' la spesa che l'impresa  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## luna80

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, l'unica alternativa che mi viene in mente è usare una scheda di rete usb supportata dal kernel del livecd... ma è piu' la spesa che l'impresa 
> 
> Coda

 

l'ho pensata anche io...ma preferirei evitare.

cmq ora ho un nuovo problema con i driver della scheda wired...il messaggio al momento che faccio modprobe è il seguente

```
atl2: disagrees about version of symbolic struct_module

FATAL: Error inserting atl2 (lib/modules/xxx/atl2.ko)
```

ho messo xxx al posto della versione del kernel perchè il problema si presenta sia con il kernel dell'asus (2.6.21) che con gentoo-source (2.6.25-r7).

son di nuovo ferma   :Crying or Very sad:   qualche idea?

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> son di nuovo ferma    qualche idea?

 

google?

----------

## luna80

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *luna80 wrote:*   
> 
> son di nuovo ferma    qualche idea? 
> 
> google?

 

ho già cercato ma non ho trovato niente che mi sia servito

----------

## fedeliallalinea

E se invece di metterlo come modulo (M) lo metti come build-in (*)? Io proverei cosi prima di complicarmi la vita inutilmente

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> E se invece di metterlo come modulo (M) lo metti come build-in (*)? Io proverei cosi prima di complicarmi la vita inutilmente

 

non è un modulo compilato direttamente nel kernel, è un modulo "esterno", ho scaricato l'ebuild (e il relativo tar.bz2) come mi hai consigliato ieri

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se usi il kernel del eeepc che prendi dal deb dovrebbe avere gia l'opzione senza usare ebuild esterni

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se usi il kernel del eeepc che prendi dal deb dovrebbe avere gia l'opzione senza usare ebuild esterni

 

no, non ce l'ha l'opzione.

hanno messo un pacchetto con i driver per la wired ma è un tar.gz e dal contenuto non vedo cosa posso farmene.

mi sa che adesso provo prima a vedere se riesco a far andare almeno il wireless...magari va meglio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Allora prova a patchare il kernel. Scompatta il kernel eeepc sulla tua gentoo funzionante poi scaricati questo file http://people.redhat.com/csnook/atl2/atl2-2.0.3.patch.bz2 e lanci i seguienti comenadi:

```
$ ls 

linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc    atl2-2.0.3.patch.bz2

$ bunzip atl2-2.0.3.patch.bz2

$ cd linux-source-2.6.21.4-eeepc

$ patch -p1 < ../atl2-2.0.3.patch

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2_ethtool.c

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2.h

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2_hw.c

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2_hw.h

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2_main.c

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2_osdep.h

patching file drivers/net/atl2/atl2_param.c

patching file drivers/net/atl2/Makefile

patching file drivers/net/Kconfig

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1888 (offset -67 lines).

patching file MAINTAINERS

Hunk #1 succeeded at 636 (offset -8 lines).

patching file drivers/net/Makefile

patching file include/linux/pci_ids.h

Hunk #1 succeeded at 2090 (offset -17 lines).
```

Ora dovresti trovare il tuo kernel patchato con questo driver, infatti troviamo la voce

Device Drivers  --->   Network device support  --->    Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  --->    < > Atheros L2 Fast Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

Prova dovrebbe funzionare se poi ti esplode l'eeepc io io declino tutta la responsabilita' su codadilupo  :Razz: .

----------

## luna80

grazie fedeli, stasera provo, se poi mi esplode poco male...smetto di diventare matta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## luna80

grande fedeli   :Very Happy:   così ha funzionato, grazie mille!!

la prossima volta che ci si vede ti offro una birra   :Wink: 

----------

